# I whipped a little something up...



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is something I whipped up in MS Paint. I couldn't get the coloring quite right so I made him a Platinum White. :lol:


----------



## Noush (Jul 5, 2012)

I love it


----------

